# PR: National Halloween Convention & Canadian Haunters Convention join forces



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*arrghhhh...*

Originally posted in the general forum, sorry admin...

I'm posting in about 20 different forums, and most don't have the same layouts.

I swear, someday I'm going to hire some social butterfly teenager who lives online to post things on the various forums and run myspace and facebook...

Just posting updates is like a full time job in of itself.€


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

[Valley Forge, PA] The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention (N.H4.C) and Canadian Haunters Convention (CHC) made an historic announcement today regarding a partnership forged between the two groups that they say will change the landscape of the haunting scene in North America in 2010 and beyond.

“In order to remain competitive, innovative, and cutting edge, Haunters Conventions can no longer be considered regional in an ever changing business landscape” stated Rob Kocher of the N.H4.C. “We have to consider economies of scale, as well as realize that the big boys in the supplier trades have already adapted their businesses to be International in scope”.

In an effort to become leaders in the convention industry, both N.H4.C. and CHC realized that they had to work together, instead of thinking of one another as the competition. “Conventions of this nature need to be considered entertainment venues” commented Matthew Flagler, founder of the CHC. “Haunters have demonstrated time and again that they’re devoted to haunting entertainment in all its forms, in the same way that a true football fanatic travels the continent in a motor home, attending the tail-gate parties, and taking in numerous spectacular events annually!” Flagler concluded. 

Both conventions are slated for the Northeast American continent and each is expected to draw attendees from throughout the region, across the nation and around the world. The N.H4.C. event is being held April 29th - May 2nd, 2010 at the Valley Forge Convention Center in King of Prussia, Pennsylvania. CHC's convention is May 7th - 9th, 2010 in St. Catharine’s, Ontario, Canada at the Parkway Convention Centre, in the Heart of the Niagara Region.

"This partnership has created a powerhouse that allows both our organizations to connect with completely different segments of the haunting community while offering a unique haunting entertainment experience to attendees literally from all over the world” added Michael Bruner of N.H4.C.. “This is a truly ground-breaking announcement, one without precedent in the business. We are excited about the possibilities that exist, and optimistic about the future of haunting in North America” said Bruner.

But the good news doesn’t end there. By working together both parties are able to cost-share on a number of fronts, and as a result, have been able to pass those discounts on to the haunters and suppliers that attend both events. For more information about applicable discounts, please visit the N.H4.C. website at National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions or the CHC site at Home


[END]


----------

